# amount of flourite



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey guys.
How many bags of Flourite am I going to need to purchase for a 48 x 18?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Seachem Flourite Calculator. Scroll to the bottom of the page.

I did a bit of googling to see about how many cubic feet of substrate were in each bag, and then I found that link on their website completely by accident. That's kind of a handy deal.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey I set-up a 75 this week and I used 5 bags of fluorite black (15lbs each) and I have an 1.5 inch depth. If you just want the bottom covered 3 bags will do though.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Planning on going with 5. Thank you. 
The store advised me to get 6, but this is not a cheap gravel so 5's going to have to work.

On another note. With the link Plowboy provided I noticed that the different colors of flourite have different "nutritional value" Check it out. 
Mainly Potassium. Way higher in regular flourite then flourite dark which is what I'm planning on going with. 
Is this something that I should look into? Or not bother with because I'll be dosing ferts anyway?

Thanks again


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> Planning on going with 5. Thank you.
> The store advised me to get 6, but this is not a cheap gravel so 5's going to have to work.
> 
> On another note. With the link Plowboy provided I noticed that the different colors of flourite have different "nutritional value" Check it out.
> ...


I wouldn't worry about it. I'd be more worried about only having a 1.5" depth. The majority of my planted tanks have at least a 2", but closer to a 3" depth of substrate...particularly in my 75g tanks. What are you planning on growing?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I'd be more worried about only having a 1.5" depth. The majority of my planted tanks have at least a 2", but closer to a 3" depth of substrate...particularly in my 75g tanks. What are you planning on growing?


Yep. I've been pondering that depth as well. 2" is what I'm actually shooting for so I will be purchasing a sixth bag now. Just kind of decided that earlier. 
I was thinking about going with 4 bags of "dark" and 2 bags of regular but...screw it. I'm making an issue out of something that isn't really an issue. Especially if I'm dosing ferts anyway.

I have no idea, as of now, what I'll be growing. 
I'm having good luck with a single sword, some spiralis crypts, and wendtii crypts. Not so good luck with my narrow leaf chain swords. 
I just started a dry fert schedule and have seen some improvement. But I just started it 2 weeks ago. Need some more time.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I'd be more worried about only having a 1.5" depth. The majority of my planted tanks have at least a 2", but closer to a 3" depth of substrate...particularly in my 75g tanks. What are you planning on growing?


Yep. I've been pondering that depth as well. 2" is what I'm actually shooting for so I will be purchasing a sixth bag now. Just kind of decided that earlier. 
I was thinking about going with 4 bags of "dark" and 2 bags of regular but...screw it. I'm making an issue out of something that isn't really an issue. Especially if I'm dosing ferts anyway.

I have no idea, as of now, what I'll be growing. 
I'm having good luck with a single sword, some spiralis crypts, and wendtii crypts. Not so good luck with my narrow leaf chain swords. 
I just started a dry fert schedule and have seen some improvement. But I just started it 2 weeks ago. Need some more time.
[/quote]

What's your lighting? The chain swords need a bit more light to get going and do enjoy ferts!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_in...roducts_id=1638

Ended up going with one of those with two 6,500k bulbs and one 10,000k bulb. However for the time being I'm only running two bulbs. 
I'm starting to wish I would of purchased the four bulb kit for down the road, if I ever decide to inject CO2 but live and learn.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Assuming your tank is 75Gallons, then your WattsPerGallon (wpg) is 2.16, and because you are using t5 lighting i would recommend that you inject c02, because if you are buying everything else i.e. flourite, ferts etc. then you should get c02, because if a plant is not getting enough of any 1 needed nutrient then there growth and health will be effected. You can set a c02 system up cheap, by using fire extinguishers!

EDIT: Shizzle, i just noticed that you said you are only using 2 bulbs, MY BAD!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I have no problem growing E. tennelus micro with 108w of t-5 in my 75g. It is probably just the substrate.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, today I got the last two bags making a total of 6 bags in all. My plan was to knock it out tonight but thats not going to happen...I'm not feeling it tonight. I don't know when it will happen to be honest. Kind of alot of work and right now I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there a certain point where you can put too much florite where it will mess up water perams?


----------

